# Post Your Windows Vista Experience Index Rating



## topgear (Nov 27, 2007)

Someone has deleted this thread. 

previously this thread address was :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51842

Why This thread was deleted Can Somebody Explain ?!

This thread reached 5 pages & is important one for windows vista
users.

I am not here to fight with anybody but deleting a thread that is useful
& has reached 5 pages made me disappointed. How can anybody delete
a thread like this?

Also some of the other members post also deleted like - gx_saurav, assasin,vimal_mehrotra, ashu_dps, Rollercoaster, Ch@0s, techno_funky, aravind_n20 ,niraj trehan, varkey, niraj trehan, iMav, Kniwor , nvidia8800,

*Also to those who made this thread a fight club like thing - 
don't make this thread a personal fight club, This forum has a separate section for that.You can discuss all of your debates there. Also don't post things like why you're not getting bleeding performance with your behemoth rig. Just post your vista Experience Index Ratings.
So that might help others who want to use vista with similar hardware & measure how well vista will run on theirs computer.

I am sorry if my words hurts anybody in here but I just want to keep this thread clean & don't want a messed up thread with many off topic things.

I think you the sincere guys could understand what I want to say.......*

I am starting this thread again...........................................

*Members post your windows vista experience ratings in this thread*

Do mention the following Things:

1. The default score after installation and the score after tweaking & over clocking

2. Hardware Details such as - 

Motherboard, Processor, Amount & type of Ram, Graphcics card or Onboard graphics, Screen Resolution.

3. Windows Vista Version - I'm adding this point as Vista Sp1 is on doorstep
..................................................................................................
My Score :  Before Tweak or Default Rating : 2


*img227.imageshack.us/img227/8256/vistaexperienceindesratpf2.jpg

After Tweaking The Os : 2.5

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/2268/tweakedvistaexperienceinv1.jpg

Hardware Details Of my Old Cofig : Mercury Pi845GLM-Agp Motherboard, 2x Zion 333Mhz 512MB DDR Ram,
Intel Pentium Prescott 2.4 GHz, Nvidia 5200 AGP Card with 128 MB of Ram, LG 15 inch CRT running @
1024*768 @ 60Hz. No OC ie Overclocking.

Windows Vista Ultimate


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 27, 2007)

I am now running Vista Ultimate without service pack and have a base score of 2.5. 

@ Topgear, I also have almost same hardware config like you and now posting the detailed score :

Processor              : 3.3
RAM                     : 4.2
Graphics               : 3.2
Gaming Graphics     : 2.5
Primary HDD           : 5.2

My config is P4 Prescott 1.8 (no HT, SSE2), 1.25 GB DDR 333 RAM, nVidia FX 5200 AGP, AsRock 845 MoBo, Seagate PATA 80 GB HDD
I am not posting about my Monitor and else because this score does not reflect them.


----------



## New (Nov 27, 2007)

I think there is a similar thread


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2007)

There is no similar thread like this as of now but this one. The previous was also mine which I started in this forum 1st


----------



## New (Nov 27, 2007)

^my mistake
What have you tweaked in your os to get good graphics?


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ *Don't Mind - Please don't ask offtopic questions in here.*
Search the forum & you'll get various vista tweaking methods


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 27, 2007)

Processor: 5.6
RAM: 5.9
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.5
Primary Hard Disk: 5.4


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 27, 2007)

My config is under my Signature:
The scores are:-

Processor: 5.8
RAM: 5.9
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.6
Primary Hard Disk: 5.9

Hence the base score is 5.6
Not bad, i think


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 27, 2007)

but y is this thread in review section???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

^^report it man,tehy are misusing review section.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2007)

My Score : Rating : 9.9 

Processor: 9.9
RAM: 9.9
Graphics: 9.9
Gaming Graphics: 9.9
Primary Hard Disk: 9.9

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/8706/afterks5.jpg

How?

Trick to Increase Windows Vista Performance / Experience Index upto 9.9


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

arre itna kardiya toh 0.1 ki kanjoosi kyon


----------



## harmik (Nov 28, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> My Score : Rating : 9.9
> Processor: 9.9
> RAM: 9.9
> Graphics: 9.9
> ...



nice one!!  

my score::
Base score: 3.1
Processor: 4.9
RAM: 4.5
Graphics: 3.1
Gaming Graphics: 3.4
Primary Hard Disk: 5.4

no tweaking
Rig: Intel C2D E6320, Intel DG965RY mobo (integrated GMA X3000 gfx), 1GB DDR2 @667MHz, 250GB SATAII HDD, 40GB IDE. 15"CRT running @ 800x600.
Windows Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 28, 2007)

My Score


OS: Windows Vista Ultimate (RTM)

Base Score 1.0 

Processor : 3.4
Memory : 4.1 
Graphics : 1.9 
Gaming graphics : 1.0  (No WDDM Driver for poor me)
Primary hard disk : 4.3 

Hardware:
Acer Travelmate 2420 Laptop, Intel Celeron M 1.6 GHZ processor, 1.24 GB Kingston  ValueRAM, Intel 910GM/915GML graphics (  ), 40GB 5400 RPM Western Digital HDD, 14" LCD Screen 

Fully updated system from MS Update. Latest Drivers available. Just a few tweaks here and there, applied.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> arre itna kardiya toh 0.1 ki kanjoosi kyon


lol.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 28, 2007)

my score::
Base score: 3.1
Processor: 4.8
RAM: 4.4
Graphics: 3.1
Gaming Graphics: 3.1
Primary Hard Disk: 5.0

no tweaking

my config
Acer 4710 lappy, 1.73 Ghz @ 800 FSB (got it overclocked from ACER itself ), 1 GB ram, 160 gb sata HDD Western Digital, intel 954 GM graphics


----------



## shantanu (Nov 28, 2007)

Thread Moved to chit-chat !


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 28, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Thread Moved to chit-chat !


gud but i didnt report this time


----------



## shantanu (Nov 29, 2007)

yeah you didnt !  someone else did.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> gud but i didnt report this time


Meri tumse milne ki echa ho rahi hai dost


----------



## narangz (Nov 29, 2007)

4.5


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine is 4.8


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2007)

@ narangz
@ naveen_reloaded
Your other scores ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Friends, I am posting the rating of new dell 1520 laptop. please tell me if i m getting low ratings or these are normal .
I have 
Intel T7250 2.0 GHz processor
Nvidia 8600 GT 256 MB
2 GB RAM
160 GB HDD
9 cell battery

my scores are 

Processor          4.9
Memory(Ram)        4.8
Graphics            4.6
Gaming Graphics      5.2
HardDisk     4.9


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Processor          4.9
> Memory(Ram)        4.8
> Graphics            4.6
> Gaming Graphics      5.2
> HardDisk     4.9


Just refresh the ratings to see the original, Dell may have tampered with it. They tampered with mine, after Refreshing my Rating went from 4.8 to 4.3


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 8, 2007)

> *Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz* 4.8
> *Memory (RAM) 1.00 GB* 4.5
> *Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT* 5.9
> *Gaming graphics 511 MB Total available graphics memory *5.5
> *Primary hard disk 1GB Free (20GB Total)* 5.3



Overall Socre *4.5*

Hmm!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2008)

Here goes rating for my new rig:

intel pentium D 925 CPU 3ghz @3.60Ghz, xfx 650i ultra mobo,  
Kingston 2*1GB ddr2 ram 667mhz @ 685 Mhz in dual channel,
Nvidia geforce 7300 gs gfx card @ 600 mhz core & 550 Mhz memory.
Seagate 80GB sata 2 HDD @ 7200 RPM, Viewsonic VG921M TFT @ 1280*1024 @ 60Hz

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/4739/vistaraters3.jpg


----------



## ToxinX (Dec 20, 2008)

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz 4.8  
Memory (RAM) 2.00 GB 4.8 
Graphics ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  5.9 
Gaming graphics 1278 MB Total available graphics memory 5.9 
Primary hard disk 5GB Free (29GB Total) 5.4


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting the results & bumping this thread after a long time


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine overhaull is 5.2 good enough to run any game


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

Here goes mine :

After ading a 8600gt gfx card & 2 GB more ram my score bumped to 4.8


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 22, 2008)

5.9 here


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 8, 2009)

^Eeh...can you explain it spammer...


----------

